# Fluval EBI Shrimp Kit



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello! So I'm new to the forum and I recently got the Fluval EBI shrimp kit. It was on sale for $50 but I'm having a few problems & questions.
1. How to glue on the styrofoam background? I tried crazy glue and silicone and none worked. As soon as I added water it popped out!
2. As you guys may know this kit is discontinued so the one I bought was the last one in the store in my city. The shrimp food says it expired 2013, it was sealed tightly with the lid and also sealed with some silver/shiny stuff! Can't come to my mind right now. But is it okay to use?

This is more for planning purposes but I want to get a carpet plant for sure, I'm pretty sure the Fluval light it comes with will make medium light plants grow correct? Anyone know places selling carpet plants preferably in Canada websites since it would be less shipping. Also any other plants or designs for the tank will be appreciated  not sure what look I'm going for I just know I want it to be very green carpet! 

Sorry if I seem a bit noobie we all gotta start somewhere :hihi:


----------



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

Help


----------



## thump421 (Nov 29, 2014)

I have a flora. Same tank. I had to add a second stock light to carpet dhg belem (still took forever and a day) as far as the background goes I tore mine out and silconed it back in without any issues. I did however let it sit w o water for a few weeks before flooding. Can't speak for the fish food but I would recomendation ditching the filter. It takes up a lot of real estate. Eheim 2213 does wonders for mine. Good luck w the tank!


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't use the food. All fish food has an expiration date.


----------



## Matthew RJ (Jul 4, 2012)

I did what Thump said. Replaced the filter. I went with a Finnex PX 360. I used aquarium safe silicone as well, but the directions on my tube said let sit 24 hrs, fill with water after 48. No issues since. 

Where in Canada are you located?

I planted pearl weed as the carpet. Here's a recent image before a trim.


----------

